# EARLY PREGNANCY - Could I still be Pregnant after heavy bleed?



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Just looking for some advice. Two days ago I had a light bleed (looked like old blood) which stopped quite quickly, and then yesterday morning I woke up to a really heavy bleed with clots and cramping pain which lasted about an hour.  The bleeding died down and is now just a mild discharge again darkish colour (so sorry if tmi). I called the clininc yesterday and they advised me to take another hpt today.  I have tested and this showed a clear posiitive (my line darker than the control line!).  I called the clininc and they have said that it has ruled out a bichemical pg and that I could still be pregnant but it could just be the hormones still in my system.  They have booked me in for an early scan on Monday when I would have been 6 weeks. Are they just getting my hopes up unnecessarily? I just dont know what to think or feel?

Any advice would really be appreciaited.

Puss
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Bagpuss,

Sorry to hear about this 

Your mind must be going haywire at the moment.....

It is possible that you are still pregnant - as this happend to Mel.

If I were you I would call the Early Pregnancy unit at your local hospital and tell them that you are 6 weeks and have had a heavy bleed with a clot and pain - they will have a drop in centre where you can turn up for a scan today, although 6 weeks is possibly too early for a vaginal scan which would need to be done. They will be able to check out other factors. Perhaps they will do an external scan - but dont be suprised if its_ *too early*_ to see anything.

Sending you both big hugs and keeping my fingers X,

Tony,
x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Bagpuss

I had a biochemical pregnancy at 5weeks 3 days. When i started to lose dark blood i did another test and it was neg. 
As Tony said Mel had all this and now they have Jessica. My local hospital did a scan when i phoned the gynae ward.
Wishing you lots of luck and hope you are still pregnant. Take it easy.

love Kimx x x


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Puss,

Just wanted to say hi and wish you luck, it must be just so stressful for you. Really really hope and pray it works out OK, the positive hpt is a good sign though! Good advice from Tony about the Early Pregnancy unit and getting a scan.....

Good luck

love
maxbabe
xxxxx


----------



## chrissiedd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello,
I dont really know if this helps you...for my english is still not the best and I don't know if I understood everything.
But in my last pregnancy ( please excuse my bad english ) I did not recognise that I'm pregnant for month because I still had my days( I have been pregnant for 13 weeks when I finally realised it). My doc ment it could happen this way. So if you tested youreself as positive I wish you all the best.
Chrissie
PS: I hope you are able to understand me.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Puss

Just wanted to say hello and wish you lots of luck and hope that you are still preggers.

I started to not long after I got my bfp, started off light brown in colour and stayed like that for days but then the following week it went more red with a few clots.  Like you I did another hpt to try and convince myself that I was still pregnant and it read positive but sadly I was in the process of mis-carrying.  My doctor told me that an hpt would still come up pos even tho things were all going wrong!

I sincerely  hope this is NOT the case for you and everything is ok!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your replies.  It has been a quiet day on the knicker front !! so hope this could be a good sign....I will wait until Monday for my scan when all will be revealed ....thank you Tony for the advice about the local hospital but I dont have much faith in my local hospital so decided not to take that option.  I am going to see if I can find any old posts for Mel though to see what happened to her.  Despite trying to remain negative so as not to give myself false hopes there is a tiny bit of me that is still thinking... just maybe....

I am going to allow myself my first glass of wine this evening in absolutely months so I guess the realistic bit of me already knows the answer.

Thank you all again for your support.

Puss


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

bagpuss04

that sounds very simular to me and it transpired that i was pregnant with twins and had lost one i continued to spot right up to 11 weeks and then had another bleed and a clot came away before everything settled down 

i am now carrying one 

i hope you will be fine 

Love Mini xx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi bagpuss
my sister made the mistake of carrying her 3 year old son (who was a big lump) when she was pg on one of my other nephews. she had to walk for 10 mins to get home and by the time she got home she was in a right state she lost a lot of blood (sorry for descript) her neighbour called the dr who made my sis put her feet up above her waist for 2 days, and she carried on to have a perfectly healthy pg and son. also on her last child no6 no less ( i could cry) she had the same problems and was made to stay in bed for 6 weeks, she carried on losing blood until the day she had her baby,but again she had a perfectly healthy little girl who is now 2 months old and georgeous. 
so i have my fingers crossed for you but things are looking better already for you .
all the best pet


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Bagpuss

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying everything is ok.

I understand how you are feeling as I bled when I was pregnant with my daughter. 

wishing you all the best for tomorrow

love

jeanette xx


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Bagpuss

I know exactly how you are feeling.  I had a heavy bleed last thursday night which gave me the fright of my life.  It was completely out of the blue with no pains or discharge before it started.  I phoned the emergency number at the clinic and the consultant told me to rest and increase the dosage of Duphaston, and call the clinic in the morning to update them.  After not bleeding anymore overnight I phoned the clinic on Friday morning and they offered to give me a scan so I could find out what had happened.  Did so, and much to our surprise (but gladly) saw baby still alive and grown a lot since previous scan (only a week earlier) but a blood clot next to it.  They called it a threatened miscarriage and told me to rest - anything could still happen and we won't know till we go back for next scan on Friday.  It's all up to nature now.  

So I'm constantly knicker-checking, anxious every time I visit the loo and each time I have the slightest twinge of pain.  Still getting a bit of brown (old) blood (sorry if tmi) but this is reducing.  Just counting down the days until Friday when, fingers crossed, we hope we'll see baby still hanging on in there.

Sorry this is such a long post and a bit me, me, me but wanted to share my recent experience and hopefully we'll both get through this OK.

Here's lots of luck and positive thoughts for your scan   
    

Take it easy
Sue x


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you Sue and everyone else who has posted- just to let you all know that we had scan today and saw babies heart beating.  The nurse seemed a little concerned and told us not to get our hopes up as we are still at a greater risk of miscarrying, and there are still signs of continued bleeding.  However, for now she said all is fine and to rest and "let nature take its course"...must be a popular saying straight out of the nurses bible!!!!

No wonder I am feeling worse wiht the nausea everyday....and my already MASSIVE boobs are straining in my already considerable bras!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!

Puss
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

Bagpuss,
I am so glad that you have seen the heartbeat now.
SO NOW PUT YOUR FEET UP AND TAKE IT EASY
all the best and congrats 
love pet


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hang in there puss,

Finding the heartbeat is brilliant. As thumper says, put those feet up!!!

L xx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you luck bagpuss and Sue, really glad your babies are hanging in there.

Just to give some extra hope (I hope!). I had a massive bleed at 12 weeks (literally pouring, sorry if tmi) and was at first told it was a mc, then to wait and see. I stayed in bed (apart from scans) till it stopped (8 weeks!) and am now 27w - never thought we would get this far back then.

Still counting down the weeks as naturally over-anxious after all of that.

thinking of you both and a heartbeat is an excellent sign (as they said to me along the way too)

spider xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

bagpuss 

well done you with a little heartbeat ............ stay calm and hang in there 

Love Mini xx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Bagpuss

I am sooooo pleased to hear your news, hang in there as everyone has said and make sure you rest lots.

Thinking of you, Good Luck

Emma


----------

